# Is Mortimer White to you?



## Mortimer (Dec 10, 2019)

I have my own opinion on it but Im curious how the people here perceive it. You dont need to comment much. Just vote.


----------



## deannalw (Dec 10, 2019)

You've asked this 500 ways, 5,000 times.


----------



## Mortimer (Dec 10, 2019)

deannalw said:


> You've asked this 500 ways, 5,000 times.



Somehow but it was always a bit different though. And it is my favourite topic. Race, Anthropology, Looks, etc.


----------



## bluzman61 (Dec 10, 2019)

Mortimer said:


> I have my own opinion on it but Im curious how the people here perceive it. You dont need to comment much. Just vote.
> 
> View attachment 294087


You APPEAR to be white............


----------



## impuretrash (Dec 10, 2019)

bluzman61 said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> > I have my own opinion on it but Im curious how the people here perceive it. You dont need to comment much. Just vote.
> ...


----------



## bluzman61 (Dec 10, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> > Mortimer said:
> ...


Yep, white with MAYBE some Latino in there as well.


----------



## impuretrash (Dec 10, 2019)

bluzman61 said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > bluzman61 said:
> ...



Stop humoring his delusions...


----------



## Jackson (Dec 10, 2019)

Do you think that you are too much into yourself?  I have never seen a thread by you that wasn't about you. You must be a blast on a date.


----------



## Yarddog (Dec 10, 2019)

Mortimer said:


> I have my own opinion on it but Im curious how the people here perceive it. You dont need to comment much. Just vote.
> 
> View attachment 294087





I would say yes, though I think the only real white people i have seen were Irish. It really doesnt matter to most people here in the U.S.  despite what it may appear. And if it really does matter that much to someone, then they have a personal problem. I guess I'm white too technically, though I am surrounded by people everyday who are darker skinned than me, i dont think about it much. I was raised in a "multi cultural" situation and it never made sense to me to question why... it was just life. I had to just get on with it. If i had problems with people it wasnt about their color, it was about them.  So in the end Mortimer, its just about you... dont worry about your skin and dont judge others about their lighter skin as well... they might think differently than you would think.


----------



## impuretrash (Dec 10, 2019)

Yarddog said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> > I have my own opinion on it but Im curious how the people here perceive it. You dont need to comment much. Just vote.
> ...



The only people for whom race is not a consideration is white people. Others aren't nearly so generous.


----------



## Mortimer (Dec 10, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > Mortimer said:
> ...



There are people who think race is important and who dont think race is very important in all groups. For making friends, neighbourhood, and even dating race is not important to me.


----------



## impuretrash (Dec 10, 2019)

Mortimer said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > Yarddog said:
> ...



Apparently, judging by your post history, race is of vital importance to you.


----------



## Frankeneinstein (Dec 10, 2019)

Mortimer said:


> I have my own opinion on it but Im curious how the people here perceive it. You dont need to comment much. Just vote.
> 
> View attachment 294087


I think I get this, the picture is of one of your friends right? and every-now-and-then you run it on the net for responses that you then show to that friend, right?


----------



## impuretrash (Dec 10, 2019)

Frankeneinstein said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> > I have my own opinion on it but Im curious how the people here perceive it. You dont need to comment much. Just vote.
> ...



Every internet forum has it's resident sociopath


----------



## Frankeneinstein (Dec 10, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> Every internet forum has it's resident sociopath


Yeah but if I'm right his friend is taking the heat for it.


----------



## impuretrash (Dec 10, 2019)

Frankeneinstein said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > Every internet forum has it's resident sociopath
> ...



Maybe this "Mortimer" character is just an elaborate, pointless troll campaign.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Dec 10, 2019)

Mortimer said:


> I have my own opinion on it but Im curious how the people here perceive it. You dont need to comment much. Just vote.
> 
> View attachment 294087



Say you're something else claim opressed by straight white male victimhood status then move to London and live off the taxpayer...eh


----------



## Meathead (Dec 10, 2019)

Mortimer said:


> I have my own opinion on it but Im curious how the people here perceive it. You dont need to comment much. Just vote.
> 
> View attachment 294087


You are certainly not white in The Czech Republic or where you live.


----------



## Mortimer (Dec 10, 2019)

Frankeneinstein said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > Every internet forum has it's resident sociopath
> ...


No its me


----------



## Mortimer (Dec 10, 2019)

impuretrash said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...


Think again of what I have written


----------



## Roy Batty (Dec 12, 2019)

Mortimers real identity is a username called “inquiring mind” he is infamous, he is a gypsy who trolls forums trying to ask if he can pass as a white European. 
Read the link. 
Hello from Inquiring Mind


----------



## Vastator (Dec 12, 2019)

Mortimer said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > Yarddog said:
> ...


Bullshit. You’ve done nothing but harp on whether or not you could pass as white since you came to this forum.


----------



## ABikerSailor (Dec 12, 2019)

The person in the OP's picture looks like they are of Hispanic descent.


----------



## Roy Batty (Dec 12, 2019)

Vastator said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...


Read my link I posted
Hello from Inquiring Mind


----------



## Roy Batty (Dec 12, 2019)

ABikerSailor said:


> The person in the OP's picture looks like they are of Hispanic descent.


Read the link I posted

He’s a gypsy

Hello from Inquiring Mind


----------



## Vastator (Dec 12, 2019)

ABikerSailor said:


> The person in the OP's picture looks like they are of Hispanic descent.


Nah... Gypsy all the way...


----------



## Roy Batty (Dec 12, 2019)

Vastator said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> > The person in the OP's picture looks like they are of Hispanic descent.
> ...


Click on this >>>>>> Hello from Inquiring Mind


----------



## G.T. (Dec 12, 2019)

If I didn't see where you were from, at first glance I'd think you were some sort of Samoan.


----------



## Likkmee (Dec 12, 2019)

Morti is a nice guy ! He's a lil confused at timez and my thoughts are paypal him a ticket to a glory hole and see if he returns on his own dime the next day, thereby verifying his preferences as a true..........true.....whatevah....
I expect after the enlightenment he might become a biker


----------



## Vastator (Dec 12, 2019)

Likkmee said:


> Morti is a nice guy ! He's a lil confused at timez and my thoughts are paypal him a ticket to a glory hole and see if he returns on his own dime the next day, thereby verifying his preferences as a true..........true.....whatevah....
> I expect after the enlightenment he might become a biker


Fuck his enlightenment. I lost a dear friend in that shithole that spawned his kind.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Dec 12, 2019)

Mortimer said:


> I have my own opinion on it but Im curious how the people here perceive it. You dont need to comment much. Just vote.
> 
> View attachment 294087



Are Romas White?

No...


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Dec 12, 2019)

bluzman61 said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > bluzman61 said:
> ...



He is a Roma from Serbia, so no he is not pure white.


----------



## hjmick (Dec 12, 2019)

Mortimer said:


> I have my own opinion on it but Im curious how the people here perceive it. You dont need to comment much. Just vote.
> 
> View attachment 294087




Just stop. Just fucking stop...


----------



## Mortimer (Dec 12, 2019)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> > I have my own opinion on it but Im curious how the people here perceive it. You dont need to comment much. Just vote.
> ...



I think some could be considered white though. Depends how you want to view it. You dont consider this person with these results white?


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Dec 12, 2019)

Mortimer said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > Mortimer said:
> ...



No... You are mixed...


----------



## Mortimer (Dec 12, 2019)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...



I mean the other person. Who is 91% european.


----------



## Lewdog (Dec 12, 2019)

Mortimer creates more posts asking if he can pass for white than Trump supporters post about the Clintons.


----------



## impuretrash (Dec 12, 2019)

"Is Mortimer white?"

Have you ever even looked at one of your thousands of selfies, Mortimer? You're not white. You're barely human...


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro (Dec 12, 2019)

Mortimer said:


> I have my own opinion on it but Im curious how the people here perceive it. You dont need to comment much. Just vote.



What is wrong with you?


----------



## impuretrash (Dec 12, 2019)

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> > I have my own opinion on it but Im curious how the people here perceive it. You dont need to comment much. Just vote.
> ...


----------



## Mortimer (Dec 12, 2019)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> bluzman61 said:
> 
> 
> > impuretrash said:
> ...



Im not pure european or white, but there are blacks who are identify as black when they are 30% african. 23andme states "Americans with 28% of african ancestry and more tend to identify as african americans". I dont believe in the one drop rule though. I think it is a valid question if I can identify as white, if it could make sense, Im not pure white obviously and Im Roma but not only Roma. Im mixed with serbian. My cousin is tall and light like his bosnian father and his mum is the sister of my mum who is roma. But he looks white to me. He also identifies as serb eventhough he got backlash for it and he got beaten in school and told he is a gypsy but he still identifies as serb and does his thing.

Does he look white to you? His parents and him


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Dec 12, 2019)

WTF dude!!!!!
Stop obsessing!!!!
   Asking an American if you look white is pretty much an insult to all Americans!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Dec 12, 2019)

Mortimer said:


> impuretrash said:
> 
> 
> > Yarddog said:
> ...



  Not so much in America.
I'm Dutch with blue eyes and sandy blonde hair and I'm about as white as you can get.
   Yet I was engaged to an Hispanic chick and no one gave a shit.
  And thats in Texas.


----------



## Vastator (Dec 12, 2019)

Mortimer said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > bluzman61 said:
> ...


Being beaten down by the very tribe he tried to claim to a part of; is a pretty clear indication of his rejection by said tribe.


----------



## Mortimer (Dec 12, 2019)

Vastator said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...



The thing is there are 10million of them and he got beaten by a dozen only. In another city or village or by others he might not get beaten down.


----------



## impuretrash (Dec 12, 2019)

Mortimer said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > Mortimer said:
> ...



ten bucks says you or he is lying about the racial motivation of the beat down.


----------



## Vastator (Dec 12, 2019)

Mortimer said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > Mortimer said:
> ...


Maybe. But who really wants to run a gauntlet of 10 million people to find out..?


----------



## Mortimer (Dec 12, 2019)

Vastator said:


> Mortimer said:
> 
> 
> > Vastator said:
> ...



Because he has serb friends and other people in my family (who are darker and purer gypsy then him) befriend or date serbs. So I know there are serbs who accept that.


----------



## Vastator (Dec 12, 2019)

Mortimer said:


> Vastator said:
> 
> 
> > Mortimer said:
> ...


And? Some whites have “a black friend”, and some are Mudshark’s. What’s your point?


----------



## Lewdog (Dec 12, 2019)

Do you guys really not see why he is so obsessed with being white?  He for real had on his profile he was a member of the KKK and has said several times he likes to post on Stormfront.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Dec 12, 2019)

Mortimer said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > bluzman61 said:
> ...



As I wrote you are Roma, so no you are not white. Your skin is light but you are not white.

Sorry but the fact is you know and I know you are not consider white in Serbia.

In America?

Yes, but that is because most Americans are mutts...


----------

